# No more UberEats referrals in NYC?



## ram130 (Feb 18, 2017)

Anyone notice the same. It seems it's for UberEats...not sure whats up? It also seems to be affecting my new invites, as you'll see in the pictures, I have invited a few NYC drivers to UberEats, most complete sign up and ready to drive, and it's not showing how much I'm suppose to get after they complete trips.

There is one guy I invited last year and I'm gonna get $50 from him. A guy I invited a week ago named Chris in the screenshot, did his first delivery yesterday. Uber immediately text to say all requirements for him is completed and marked the referral completed with no cash.
Anyone noticed the same with their recent invites?


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

You should always blur out your name and face, btw.


----------



## ram130 (Feb 18, 2017)

So just had two more referrals do their first trip. No more cash for UberEats referrals. This sucks .


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

ram130 said:


> So just had two more referrals do their first trip. No more cash for UberEats referrals. This sucks .


at all? Where are you located?

edit:nm, saw title


----------



## ram130 (Feb 18, 2017)

Lol yep. My first referral I got $300 but that was back in January. Now, it's like Uber could give a damn. It sucks cause I signed all these drivers up when the bonuses were active. Now Uber doesn't even wanna honor it at all.


----------

